
Regular Expression Matching: the Virtual Machine Approach - blasdel
http://swtch.com/~rsc/regexp/regexp2.html
======
mascarenhas
This virtual machine approach works great for Parsing Expression Grammars,
because of restricted backtracking:

<http://www.inf.puc-rio.br/~roberto/docs/peg.pdf>

------
winter_blue
For reference: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=466845> ->
<http://swtch.com/~rsc/regexp/regexp1.html>

(HN's discussion of a prequel to this article)

